# RAW groups



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Still currently trying to sway husband to feeding Emma RAW. But while looking for places to sell raw meat I found these 2 groups. Does anyone use groups to get their raw food?

CentralFL-BARF : CentralFL-BARF
Raw4Pets : Raw 4 Pets Central Florida


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yes. i belong to a co op that has about 900 members where i live.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm not in Florida but I joined a local raw feeding group on yahoo and found many places I could get good deals and variety for $1-2/lb. hope yours works out too!

I also called local farms in an attempt to get free range, chemical free, grass/naturally fed animal parts. best deal I found was on split goat heads...paid about $8 for four....not sure how much they weighed. also got some organs since they are fed less often and it was important for me to find the healthiest ones possible


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I belong to the same co-op as Re, and get some great deals and different proteins. Love our co-op. Actually I am getting Bison liver and kidney and Re is getting elk next week I believe.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use both of those, they both are great co ops and you can get different stuff from both


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Chocx2 said:


> I use both of those, they both are great co ops and you can get different stuff from both


TYVM
Are you able to show me their prices?
Knowing how much this is going to costs us per month when compared to kibble is what is really going to sway hubs right now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> TYVM
> Are you able to show me their prices?
> Knowing how much this is going to costs us per month when compared to kibble is what is really going to sway hubs right now.


you could probably join the co ops and see the prices...right?


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> you could probably join the co ops and see the prices...right?


co ops?
if you the groups i linked?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> co ops?
> if you the groups i linked?


i think these are yahoo groups. if you join them, i think you can see the prices. 

our co op is a yahoo group, too.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> i think these are yahoo groups. if you join them, i think you can see the prices.
> 
> our co op is a yahoo group, too.


I joined the Raw4Pets group.
I found their prices but was a bit confused on the pricing.(I sent them a msg/currently awaiting a reply)
An example:
Chicken Leg Quarters .80 per pound 5 pound bag
Would that mean the price is $4 (without tax)?

I took a screenshot of their price list for chicken. But I'm not so sure about posting it publicly on a forum.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Central fl BARF is essentially dead. Joined a long time ago and there is rarely a post anymore. Raw4Pets I found expensive for me plus none of the drop off points were near me as about the only thing I was interested in was tripe. Where in FL are you?


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> Central fl BARF is essentially dead. Joined a long time ago and there is rarely a post anymore. Raw4Pets I found expensive for me plus none of the drop off points were near me as about the only thing I was interested in was tripe. Where in FL are you?


Located right off of OBT/John Young PWKY to be exact.
So even IF they had a user medically handicap and incapable they wouldn't deliver to him? I have an elderly neighbor always looking to save some bucks.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Contact Harvest Meats in Orlando. The company has locations throughout the US. Request their price list. Also, contact other wholesale meat suppliers in your area for their price lists. Check weekly sales at your local grocery stores. They are online. Also, visit Asian and Hispanic markets. They may have the best prices on organ meats.
Harvest Meat Company, Inc » Orlando, Florida


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a ton of Asian and Hispanic markets in Orlando area. Before I lost my big freezer and gas prices went so high, I used to go to several and stock up. Now I just stick to Peacock's meat in Zephyrhills for beef/pork/venison and a local market for chicken. You also have Kelly's for chicken. You have to buy by the case though. Do you just have the Pug? I would just google ethnic markets in Orlando and check them out. They have some weird stuff! We got goat heads one time!


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I would prefer to not drive to several different places to get Emma's food.
Yes I only have her.

I sent in an Email to Harvest Meat Company/am currently awaiting a reply.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I have looked into the pricing/pick up for CentralFLRawFoodCo-op : CentralFLrawfoodCo-op
they drop off INSIDE the other selected cities. But Orlando members have to drive almost 40mins to the drop off location


----------

